# Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)



## Soki (15. November 2002)

*Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.

http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm

Darum gings:
"Ich habe Löcher in meinem Tower gebohrt (sollte so ein Nachthimmel mit Sternen werden, Löcher = Sterne).
Als ich dann den Tower aufgemacht habe, war die Graka und die Festplatte mit angebohrt! Son Mist!
Ob ich die umtauschen kann? Ist noch Garantie drauf. "


----------



## Dilbert (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...



hrhr *rofl* hätt ich ja ma nicht gedacht hrhr


----------



## Crusher99 (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Na da reiche ich doch glatt die B Note nach:

6.0  6.0  6.0  6.0  6.0

Auf ein Neues !


----------



## Bluescim (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Ach Du Scheisse - ROFL ................. sag das die Fotos ein Fake sind! BITTE


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Als ich dann den Tower aufgemacht habe, war die Graka und die Festplatte mit angebohrt! Son Mist!
> Ob ich die umtauschen kann? Ist noch Garantie drauf. "



Wie tief borhst du und wieso nimmst du das Seitenteil nicht ab? O_o


----------



## Gralsritter (15. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Wie tief bohrst du und wieso nimmst du das Seitenteil nicht ab?



Oder baust die HW aus??? :-o


----------



## jubv (16. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

ich würd sagen, die HDD ist teils gefaket, wieso fehlen die ränder?
und wieso zeigt er di graka net? der will uns verar*****


----------



## Crusher99 (16. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> ich würd sagen, die HDD ist teils gefaket, wieso fehlen die ränder?
> und wieso zeigt er di graka net? der will uns verar*****





Na und wenn, ICH jedenfalls hab herzhaft drüber gelacht...


----------



## AoV_Azmodan (17. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Der HD macht das eh nix, wenn sie nur angeboht ist, solange das Vakum noch drinnen ist...

Aber mich würden auch noch zwei Dinge wunder nehmen.
1. Wieso sieht man nirgends die Graka?
2. Wieso hat er das Seitenteil nicht abgenommen zum bohren?

Mir fällt da nur ein Spruch ein: "Ich glaube nicht Tim"


----------



## Rayne (17. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Mir fällt da nur ein Spruch ein: "Ich glaube nicht Tim"



hehe.....Tool Time ruuulez!!


----------



## Soki (17. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> ich würd sagen, die HDD ist teils gefaket, wieso fehlen die ränder?
> und wieso zeigt er di graka net? der will uns verar*****



Hast Du schon mal versucht eine HDD zu scanen?
Da man keine Abdeckung benutzen kann habe ich ein weissen Blatt papier genommen und in der Mitte ein Loch in der Form der HDD geschnitten. In das geschnittene Loch hab ich die HDD draufgestellt. Die Ränder sind Papierränder!
Ausserdem gibts auch ein Komplettphoto, nur sind dort die Details nicht zu erkennen.
Zur Graka: Die die Graka im Gegenteil zur HDD nicht mehr lief (Leiterbahn zerstört) hab ich sie natürlich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Lupold (17. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...



Hahaha....du bist ja ne nummer*g*vielleicht kommst ja in die neuste PCGH.würd mich freuen.


----------



## Mystheryman (23. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Der HD macht das eh nix, wenn sie nur angeboht ist, solange das Vakum noch drinnen ist...
> 
> Aber mich würden auch noch zwei Dinge wunder nehmen.
> 1. Wieso sieht man nirgends die Graka?
> ...



ROFL is ja toll wenn du noch Garantie hast aber das is mutwillige beschädidung also kannste das mit der Garantie V E R G E S S E N.
Ausserdem wer bohrt an nem geschlossenen PC rum? spätestens beim booten hät es den PC gekillt wegen den Eisenspänen. Naja vielleicht wirste ja berühmt mit der Story?!

PS: In der Bastel-Ecke von www.kaltmacher.de wirste bestimmt noch berühmt ^^. Hier ma nen Link:
http://kaltmacher.p15091874.pureserver.info/viewtopic.php?t=8185


----------



## LopezdieMaus (23. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> > Wie tief bohrst du und wieso nimmst du das Seitenteil nicht ab?
> 
> 
> 
> Oder baust die HW aus??? :-o



die Halswirbel :o??


----------



## Crusher99 (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Hahaha....du bist ja ne nummer*g*vielleicht kommst ja in die neuste PCGH.würd mich freuen. [/quote]



Also ich würde mich drüber freuen, quasi als "Schrauber (oder besser Bohrer) des Monats!!!


----------



## Dr_BeSt (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Hmmm...
Du könntest auch versuchen, die abgesägten Schnibbel von Graka und HDD irgendwie wieder an den entsprechenden Geräten zu befestigen! :Þ


----------



## Crusher99 (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Hmmm...
> Du könntest auch versuchen, die abgesägten Schnibbel von Graka und HDD irgendwie wieder an den entsprechenden Geräten zu befestigen! :Þ



Er könnte sie aber auch noch weiter zerschnippeln und die Kleinteile an ne Kette hängen (Löcher sind ja schon drin) und diese aufm Flohmarkt verscherbeln, vielleicht kriegt er ja damit das Geld für neue Hardware wieder zusammen.


----------



## Shadowbreaker (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

LOL Scheisse...
Wer kommt darauf Löcher in seine Seitenwände zu bohren ohne die Hardware rauszunehmen, bzw. die Seitenteile wegzumachen? Manchmal frah ich mich ernsthaft..


----------



## Crusher99 (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> LOL Scheisse...
> Wer kommt darauf Löcher in seine Seitenwände zu bohren ohne die Hardware rauszunehmen, bzw. die Seitenteile wegzumachen? Manchmal frah ich mich ernsthaft..




Schaut auf seine Homepage unter der Rubrik "Weisheiten":
"Ein Dummkopf hat mehr Einfälle als ein Weiser voraussehen kann!"
Wie Recht er doch hat...


----------



## Erzbaron (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

ich dachte du wärst irgendein Spinner der das erfunden hat, aber die Fotos .... , ich fasse es nicht, Löcher ... ohne Seitenwand abnehmen ....
*nervlich zusammenbrech*, .... tief .... gebohrt ....


----------



## klausbyte (24. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

wie kann man die grafikkarte anbohren?
die ist doch senkrecht drin *g*
ansonsten: witzig *g*


----------



## SirDregan (25. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> wie kann man die grafikkarte anbohren?
> die ist doch senkrecht drin *g*
> ansonsten: witzig *g*



lustige sache, fast schon hall of fame verdächtig


----------



## Crusher99 (25. November 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> > wie kann man die grafikkarte anbohren?
> > die ist doch senkrecht drin *g*
> > ansonsten: witzig *g*
> 
> ...



Na das meine ich doch auch und weil es so schön ist, werde ich den Original-Thread nochmal ganz nach oben schieben.

Enjoy it.


----------



## am1R (4. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

oida... das kann nicht wahr sein !!! das is ja ... ahahahaha... hab dacht das isn joke... dann die fotos... BITTE sag das die fotos gefaket sind... sonst krieg ich mich nimma ein !!!


----------



## Bloodshot75 (4. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Obergeil, ich dachte auch da will uns einer verarschen, aber dann die Photos! Obercool, mann!

Du bist der Trottel des Jahres! 

Die Graka würd ich auch gern nochma sehen!

Weiterso...


----------



## Guuge (4. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...




MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... sorry aber das ist zu lustig 

die idee ist ja gut aber die Ausführung... bist wirklich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die Seitenwand rauszunehmen, bevor du mit bohren beginnst?


----------



## Gennadi (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

dein 2. projekt soll wohl nicht "Rechner in einem Eimer" sondern "Rechner im Eimer" heißen...

UHHAHAHAA


----------



## Schumi123 (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> dein 2. projekt soll wohl nicht "Rechner in einem Eimer" sondern "Rechner im Eimer" heißen...
> 
> UHHAHAHAA



LOL


----------



## Mystheryman (15. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> > dein 2. projekt soll wohl nicht "Rechner in einem Eimer" sondern "Rechner im Eimer" heißen...
> >
> > UHHAHAHAA
> 
> ...



einfach zu geil wenn man am geschlossenen Case rumbohrt. *lol*


----------



## _Mr_P_ (16. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> > > Wie tief bohrst du und wieso nimmst du das Seitenteil nicht ab?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



NEIN!!!! HW = hardware!!!!!!!

ansonnsten: wie blöd kann man sein?? das tut ja schon richtig weh!!! ach ja, dem post 3 posts über mir mir mit dem 2. projekt: sehe ich genauso!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Joe_Bananas (17. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Ich frag mich jetzt grad, warum ich eigentlich meine Seitenwand abgebaut hab, als ich die zweit Windows mit der großen Flex reingemacht hab. Das hätte auch nette Bilder gegeben


----------



## am1R (17. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

... ich bin einfach sprachlos... diese schmerzen... ahhhh diese DUMMHEIT !!!!!!!! ohhhh mein gott... du bist einfach der trottel des jahres... sowas dummes hab ich noch nie gehört, geschweigedenn gesehen... echt LOL

greeZ


----------



## Milkshaker (26. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Respekt, nicht schlecht, hat mich irgendwie inspiriert, *Laptop raushol und Hilti-Bohrramme anwerf* sag ma ich hoffe doch der Rechner lief grad als du deinen künstlerischen Erguss hattest und das Gehäuse defloriert hast?

Aber falls du vor hast das Projekt fortzusetzen hab ich schon eine idee wie man die Sterne beleuchtet kann. Mit Feuer! Gut du mußt alle Nase lang Holz nachlegen, dafür ist es aber romantisch...

So ick geh jetz ma meinen Gameboy modden. Wo hab ich bloß den Presslufthammer und den Druckluftnagler???


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Da hat wohl jemand seinen Rechner voll fett aufgebohrt, geht ab! Tja, das nennt man unnötigen Ballast abwerfen. Is ja auch logisch, ne "Harddisk" is Gift für weiche Texturen und nen weichen Spielfluss, also raus damit! Ich würde aber noch Arbeitsspeicher zerstören, denn wozu soll man Arbeit speichern? Genau, also ebenfalls weg damit! Ohmannomannomann.....
MfG Jimini


----------



## Omus (26. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

hehe, subba jo doch ... gefällt mir *fg*

Mal abesehen davon das ich Case Modding für schwachsinn halte ( mal zugegeben sieht schon gut aus auf ner lan, aber jetzt will fast jeder sowas .. der witz is raus ) und es mir um das geld leid tut ( ob nun selbstgebastelt oder gekauft , es kostet im endeffekt nicht wenig geld )   find ich solche Ergebnisse doch ne angemessene "Strafe" *g*


----------



## Zero_Fresh (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Respekt!!!! Nö das glaub ich einfach nicht  *Lach mich tot* ey ich habnoch in keinen Forum so etwas lustiges (dähmliches) gesehen! Hammergeile Sache und ich dachte schon du wolltest uns verarschen aber die Fotos nein ich kann nich mehr! Ich sag nur noch *daumenhoch* und bewerb dich mal bei TV-Total is zwar kein Fernsehen-Auschnitt aber damit bekommste den Raab der Woche oder versuchs mal bei Wetten DAS mit der Wette "Ich bohr auch noch die Tiefste Hardware an"
Sorry aber was mich auch noch intressiert warst du ganz da als du das veranstaltest hast oder stands du unter irgendwelchen Drogen oder Alk???
Tipp:
Um die Löcher größer zu bekommen versuchs mal mit nen Presslufthammer sollte es bei jeder guten Abrissfirma geben.

Aber sonst die IDEE ist nicht schlecht!

Also noch viel Spass beim Modden


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Respekt!!!! Nö das glaub ich einfach nicht  *Lach mich tot* ey ich habnoch in keinen Forum so etwas lustiges (dähmliches) gesehen! Hammergeile Sache und ich dachte schon du wolltest uns verarschen aber die Fotos nein ich kann nich mehr! Ich sag nur noch *daumenhoch* und bewerb dich mal bei TV-Total is zwar kein Fernsehen-Auschnitt aber damit bekommste den Raab der Woche oder versuchs mal bei Wetten DAS mit der Wette "Ich bohr auch noch die Tiefste Hardware an"
> Sorry aber was mich auch noch intressiert warst du ganz da als du das veranstaltest hast oder stands du unter irgendwelchen Drogen oder Alk???
> Tipp:
> Um die Löcher größer zu bekommen versuchs mal mit nen Presslufthammer sollte es bei jeder guten Abrissfirma geben.
> ...



Presslufthammer??? Loser...es gibt schließlich Abrissbirnen (ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Fotos) oder professionelle Sprengmeister. Aber das Beste ist: wenn Soki mal ein Auto hat, sowas will ja auch aufgemotzt werden  *freu*
MfG Jimini


----------



## Zero_Fresh (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Presslufthammer??? Loser...es gibt schließlich Abrissbirnen (ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Fotos) oder professionelle Sprengmeister. Aber das Beste ist: wenn Soki mal ein Auto hat, sowas will ja auch aufgemotzt werden  *freu*
MfG Jimini [/quote]

Ok OK ich geb mich geschlage aber nur weil das hier zu lustig ist. Mit der Abrissbirne wird das bestimmt lustig vielleicht schafft er es damit seinen PC in seiner Wand zu verewigen und er sollt ihn an lassen gibt nen krassen efekt wenn die Abrissbirne den PC nen riesen Loch verpasst.
Für sein Auto hab ich evt. auch schon ein Tipp also wenn er es Tieferlegen will dann sollte er mal mit ner planierraupe drüberfahren dann liegt der Wagen wie nen Brett auf der Straßer.


----------



## schinderhannes77 (7. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Ob Fake oder nicht!! Auf so ne Idee zu kommen!!
Ich hätte direkt die Festplatte mit durchlöchert, hätte einen Schönen Lichteffekt gegeben, so mit Beleuchtung hinter den laufenden Platten und Sternenhimmel!!
Gut das nicht noch ne Wasserkühlung im Spiel war!!!
Sprenkleranlage GRATIS!!!!

Heimwerkerkönig RULEZ!!!!


----------



## WNZScotty (7. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Ich glaub hier ist echt alles gesagt - und dein 2 projekt würd ich mir an deiner stelle abschmincken. Sonst passiert noch ein unglück.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Ich glaub hier ist echt alles gesagt - und dein 2 projekt würd ich mir an deiner stelle abschmincken. Sonst passiert noch ein unglück.



Wie gesagt, Rechner im Eimer LOL 
MfG Jimini


----------



## _Bubba_ (7. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...



Ein klarer Fall für http://www.dau-alarm.de/


----------



## ReThron (9. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*



> Auf wunsch von vielen hab ich mein "Modversuch" photographiert.
> 
> http://www.black-dragon.gmxhome.de/casemodding.htm
> 
> ...



Aber das Case sieht gut aus muss ich schon sagen ; wann hast du die nächste Modding-Aktion geplant?


----------



## prezident (9. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Ich habe erst an eine Verarsche gedacht, aber das übertrifft dann doch alles was ich bisher gesehen habe. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## FireDragon (10. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

Also wenn ich eine Pistole nehme und auf meinen Tower schiesse, sieht er danach auch  so aus. Aber wieso un Himmels willen nimmt er dieses doofe stück Blech nicht weg. Bohrt seine Löcher und schraubt das ganze wieder zusammen???
Manche Leute sind doch mechanisch so unbegabt.....


----------



## copter (10. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

hm, hättest du diesen test gelesen - http://www.byq.de/ - dann wäre dir das evtl. nicht passiert oder du hättest einen fortschritt zum perfekten case mod gemacht 

copter


----------



## klausbyte (12. Januar 2003)

*AW: Habe Löcher in Tower gebohrt...(Photos)*

*dem thread die letzte ehre erweis*


----------

